# bug eye-- HELP!



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

My goldfish (which is in a 55gal tank that's been set up for over three months) Ooki has come down with something that's making his right eye bulge. It doesn't look like it's infected nor does it look nasty-It just looks swollen to twice it's normal size. He is in a coldwater tank with other goldfish and a koi, and I've never had any health problems out of any of them. The water is somewhat acidic, just under pH 7. I have added aquarium salt. Is there anything else I can do for him? What causes "bug eye"?


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

It's called pop eye. The eye protrudes and the eye can actually fall out. What is your water changing maintenance like? Did you test the water? That is important because Pop eye can be from poor water conditions. You should start doing a lot of water changes. Vacuming the gravel weekly will help as well. You can put some Melafix and Primafix in to be sure it doesn't get infected.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree 100% with everything doodles said.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yep, Doodles hit the nail on the head.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Okay--The water as I said is slightly acidic. I keep the water changed about 10-20 percent every few days, and the ammonia level is kept down through both water changes and filter cartridge cleaning and changes. There is no gravel, so that's not a problem there. I'll add melafix in addition to the salt and do more water changes. TY!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what are your nitrate and nitrite levels? how often do you clean the filter cartridges. Do you just rinse them off or toss them?


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't have nitrate or nitrate tests. I clean the filter cartriges once a week or so if they get dirty--really whenever they get filled with gunk and aren't working well anymore. I usually toss them after three cleanings and put in new ones.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

It would help us alot if you had nitrate and nitrite test kits. You should invest into some. How many other fish are in the tank? You should do daily waterchanges about 15% each day.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It _already_ infected. The gas from the bacteria is what causes the swelling. 
( or sometimes it's fluid buildup caused by something worse )
This is a job for antibiotics _on top of_ all that other stuff. Maracyn-II or Maracyn-Plus should do the trick, but not Maracyn or most other normally available meds.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

o-o Well, I may be able to make it to a pet store to pick up Maracyn II or Maracyn Plus. I'll try to have my mom stop by at one of the locals after work to get some.. Should I do some shuffling? I have a couple of ten gallon tanks set up, one with three small koi and two itsy bitsy goldfishes, one with three 5 inch goldfishes (I started trying to seperate the fish to uncrowd the 55 gallon. There are now about 15 other fish with the sick one down from 23, and I'd really hate if they got sick, too. ) Should I shuffle the koi and small goldfish into the ten gallon with the 5 inch goldfish for the time being and put the goldfish with pop-eye in their tank to medicate him and keep an eye on him? I can't really set up any more tanks at this time since I lack the proper filtration for another. Soon I should be investing in a stand and new filter so that I can setup my second 55 gallon. Hopefully that'll help in the uncrowding of the first.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Mom brought home Maracyn II for me today---The fish has been moved to a 10 gallon tank with filtration (no carbon since it's being medicated). The tank is now medicated with aquarium salt, Melafix, and Maracyn II---Cross your fingers and hope for the best!


----------

